# Easy, sliding chords over a blues



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That's some Dickey Betts' stuff!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Can't see these chords being 7th's. They look like 6th's triad to me. Sound nice though.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Distortion said:


> Can't see these chords being 7th's. They look like 6th's triad to me. Sound nice though.


They aren’t 7ths. They are 6th and 9th chords. Be aware that the 9th chord is a dominant chord. It’s just a different flavour of a dominant 7th chord - very closely related. The 6th chord is not in that family however. It’s a flavour of a major chord. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I see I missed the fine print at 13 second mark. I just noticed the chord chart. Thanks for clarification.


----------

